# Help Bidding a Seasonal Contract- Salt In Particular



## beastmode5 (Dec 30, 2018)

Guys,

I am bidding a small commercial site and need help with including the salt in the bid. I feel comfortable with bidding the seasonal snow, but have no clue how to make sure i'm covered on the salt. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Small lot 40,000 sq. ft.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

beastmode5 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am bidding a small commercial site and need help with including the salt in the bid. I feel comfortable with bidding the seasonal snow, but have no clue how to make sure i'm covered on the salt. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Small lot 40,000 sq. ft.


Not knowing your location it's hard to say... Also what are their expectations? Spec?


----------



## beastmode5 (Dec 30, 2018)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Not knowing your location it's hard to say... Also what are their expectations? Spec?


Northwest Suburbs of Chicago. Salt after all snow removal visits, also after freezing rain events


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

beastmode5 said:


> Northwest Suburbs of Chicago. Salt after all snow removal visits, also after freezing rain events


What about when you trigger for snowplowing isn't done?
Also I like to write in my contracts, that the client gives us the right to salt at our discretion, such as pre salting prior to an event.

Another thing to consider, look at the lot, is where your stacking snow going to melt and run off during the day and refreeze at night? That would need a spot salting application. Also, consider low spots in the parking lot for puddle patrol.


----------

